# Viper not workin properly after jump start



## dtaube (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a 160xvl in a 2005 tahoe.. Today I needed to jump start the vehicle. It was not completely dead just not enough to turn it over.. Well, it wouldn't start while jumping until I decided to turn the remote device off at the inside fuse panel to start the truck... Now it starts with the key when the viper is switched back on.. My problem now is that I cannot lock / unlock doors and the truck will turn over with remote start but won't run.. The lights on the truck still function when I try these procedures and I can here a faint click like it is trying to do the locks.. My factory lock remote does still work... Help

Thanks
Dan


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

system needs to be reprogrammed again...#1 cause for faulty remote starts.


----------

